#  Ernährung >   Essen an Hl. Abend, traditionell oder anders? >

## Teetante

*Hi Ihr Lieben! 
Wir haben gerade die Diskussion mit Schwiegermutter, was sie an Hl. Abend kochen soll! Nun haben wir uns erstmal auf ein ganz tolles Lachs-Gericht geeinigt, aber ich sehe schon, daß das Thema noch nicht ausdiskutiert ist... 
Was gibt es denn bei Euch so am Hl. Abend zu essen? Die üblichen Würstchen mit Kartoffelsalat? Gans? Oder Sushi?  
Bei uns gab es früher am Hl.Abend bei meinem Vater und meiner "Stief"-Mama immer leckere kleine Köstlichkeiten, die es sonst eher selten gab. Z.B. Hummer, Kaviar, diverse Feinkostsalate, speziellen geräucherten Lachs etc. 
Oder aber im Ferienhaus (waren wir öfter über Weihnachten immer in anderen Orten) auch schon mal Würstchen mit Kartoffelsalat oder aber Schweinefilet etc. 
Erzählt mal und dann reiche ich mal Vorschläge in Hamburg ein! 
Liebe Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## StarBuG

Ohh bei uns gibt es Gans zu Weihnachten, mit Klößen, Rotkohl und Soße. 
Das würde ich auch gegen nichts anderes eintauschen wollen. 
Hab ich schon gesagt, das meine Mama die beste Köchen der Welt ist  :Grin:  
Freu mich schon drauf hihi

----------


## Teetante

*Den Titel "Beste Köchin der Welt" habe ich schon von Lars bekommen!  
Kann also Deine Mama nicht sein... 
Hey, das klingt so, als ob Du Weihnachten hier bei uns um die Ecke verweilst und das Hessenland verläßt!? 
Liebe Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## StarBuG

Ja, werde am 23.12. zu meiner Familie nach Wuppertal fahren  :Zwinker:

----------


## Bastimann

Hallo!
Heilig Abend gibts bei uns wie jedes Jahr Kartoffel und Nudelsalat mit Würstchen ( Nudelsalat wegen der Kinder).
1. und 2. Feíertag gibts dann Braten mit Klößen, Rot und Grünkohl.

----------


## Obelix1962

Also, 
Muttern, Mama, Erzeugerin oder wie man den direkten Vorfahren der sich 9 Monate mit einem Rumgeschlagen hat nennt ist Grundsätzlich immer die bestee Köchin. 
Fakt ist aber das die Männer im Haushalt oft an den Wochenenden oder an Festtagen
das Heft in die HAnd nehmen und Kochen. 
Meine Wenigkeit wird Heilig Abend Frische Hasenleber die Gut angebraten und mit Balsamiko abgelöscht ist und Bratkartoffeln mit dem Gefolge essen.  
Für den 1sten Weihnachtsfeiertag habe ich 4 Rehkitzrücken die ich in Schwarzwälder Schinken gehült mit frischen Pfifferlingenreiche, Dazu gibt es selbst gemachte Halb und Halbknödel und Apfelrotkohl. 
Am 2ten gibt es Entenbrust mit Honigsesamkruste einer Fars aus Pflaumen und Chantree Creme und Zimtstaub hierzu Vollkornreis und Ananas/Bambussprossen und Mango mit grünem Pfeffer und roten Pepperonistreifen in einer klarer Gemüsebrühe. 
Ich wünsch Euch allen auf alle Fälle jetzt schon Ideen und Zeit für Euer Weihnachtsmenue, für den Einkauf der Zutaten wenig Stress, ein Gelingen der Zubereitung sowie Euch und Euren Lieben einen guten Appetit. 
Grüßle 
Obelix

----------


## Teetante

*@ Obelix! 
Mannomann, das liest sich ja wie die Karte in einem Gourmet-Tempel! Meine Hochachtung!  
Wo wohnst Du noch gleich? Wir würden uns dann mal unauffällig Deinem Gefolge anschließen...  
Liebe Grüße, Andrea 
P.S.: Meine Mutter (Erzeugerin oder wie auch immer) konnte definitiv nicht kochen, deshalb habe ich den Titel "Beste Köchin" an meine "Stief"-Mama vererbt, die hat ihn allerdings auch sehr verdient! *

----------


## Claus

Hallo Micha,
dann bist Du Weihnachten wieder bei uns in der Ecke. :x_hello_3_cut:   
Bei uns gibt es auch Gans!

----------


## Katy

Hey alle zusammen! 
Wie bei Bastimann gibt es bei uns zu Heiligabend Kartoffelsalat mit Wiener Würstchen. In unserer Familie ist das schon immer Tradition und am 1. Weihnachtsfeiertag gibt es Kaninchen. 
Liebe Grüße! :s_rose_for_u_cut:

----------


## Leonessa

Hallo! 
Mein Freund und ich sind an Weihnachten immer zu erst bei seinem Vater zu Hause und später bei meinen Eltern. Bei ihm gibt es immer-für die die mögen- Schnecken in Knoblauch-Kröuterbutter zur Vorspeise und für mich und andere, die lieber auf die Tierchen verzichen dann Kartoffelsuppe. Dan gibt es Rotkraut, Spätzle, Reis oder Kartoffeln mit Rotkohl, Bratensoße und irgend nem Fleisch. Ich ess drumrum, als Vegetarier bekomm ich bei denen immer nur ausgetrocknete Grünkern-Diner oder habPech gehabt,. die können damit nicht umgehen. Dann geht es weiter zu meinen Eltzern, dass ich auch noch satt werde. Da gibt es Heiligabend meistens Racette oder Käsefondue. :bravo_2_cut: 
Am ersten Weihnachtsfeiertag sind wir dann bei meiner Famile in München, da wird meine Tante Spätzle selber machen, auch was mit Fleisch dazu und für meinen Onkel und mich irgendwas feines aus Gemüse kochen. 
Am 2. Tag sind wir dann wieder bei meinem Schwiegervater und es gibt- bis auf die Schnecken- das gleiche wie Heiligabend, was anderes kochen die eigentlich auch Sonntags oder so nie. :t_thumbdown:  
Liebe Grüße und noch einen schönen dritten Advent!
Julia

----------


## steleben

Zwangsläufig ist es bei uns eher traditionell - die Frage ist immer nur: bei meinen oder bei seinen Eltern?? Jedoch ziehe ich an Heilig Abend den Schwiegertiger vor (da gibt's dann Ente mit Kartoffelknödel und Blaukraut). Bei meinen Eltern ist Heilig Abend "Karpfen blau" angesagt. Ich liebe zwar Fischmit der Variante blau" kann man mich (und meinen Mann auch) jagen.... :Cheesy:  Lieber dann gegrillt *lecker*
Und wären wir zu zweit für uns, dann gäb's wohl das wonach uns gerade ist...

----------


## Julchen

Hallo,
bei uns gibt es am Heiligabend. eine hoffentlich leckere Gemüsesuppe (immer etwas Neues) eine Platte mit Fisch, eine Platte mit Käse und traditionsgemäß selbst gemachten Karamellpudding (wo ich jedes Jahr immer wieder nach dem Rezept suchen muss und es jedes Jahr wieder gut weg ordne, um es dann jedes Jahr wieder zu suchen).
Am 1. Weihnachtstag gibt es Putenkeulen, Klöße, Rotkohl und als Nachtisch irgendetwas mit Schokolade - diesmal wird es eine Schokoladentorte -, womit wir (Mann, Sohn und ich) mit dem Essen auch meine Schwiegereltern verwöhnen möchten. 
Der 2. Weihnachtstag ist essensmäßig und auch sonst nicht verplant - ich esse meistens Salat oder bereite mir Gemüse zu, die Männer machen sich fast immer über die Reste her und es scheint ihnen dann auch noch zu schmecken. 
Früher war Weihnachten oft ein Stress - ich lass es jetzt locker angehen und genieße einfach.
Ich wünsche euch allen eine schöne Weihnachtszeit!
Liebe Grüße
Julchen

----------


## Julchen

hallo steleben,
"_Ich liebe zwar Fischmit der Variante blau" kann man mich (und meinen Mann auch) jagen.... Lieber dann gegrillt *lecker*"_
Neulich erzählte eine Bekannte mal, dass sie Rheinischen Sauerbraten gar nicht mag und ich hatte sie mal eingeladen, in dem Glauben sie mag ihn besonders gerne (hatte sie aber ironisch gemeint) - nett das man darüber mal geredet hat *ironisch*. 
Vielleicht ist ja was zu machen und blau verwandelt sich in gegrillt!
Liebe Grüße
Julchen

----------


## steleben

@Julchen: na, ich gönne meinem Paps an Hl. Abend seinen blauen Karpfen :Zwinker:  ... er muss doch sonst schon das ganze jahr darauf verzichten.. hihi

----------


## Julchen

hallo steleben,
ja dann, wenn's dem Paps schmeckt.....
Liebe Grüße
Julchen

----------


## Obelix1962

Tja so ein Blaues Kärpflein hat auch was ! 
Toll schmeckt auch wenn man 250 g Butter mit einem Bund gemischter Kräuter
(kleingeschnitten) in einen Hecht füllt und das Fischlein mit Mandelscheibchen
in Alufolie gewickelt in die Röhre schiebt. 
Oder eine Seeforelle mit Maroni / Haselnusspaste füllt. 
Grüßle
Obelix1962

----------


## Julchen

oh Obelix, 
das hört sich ja sehr lecker an. 
Danke - irgendwann wird es ausprobiert.
Schöne Grüße
Julchen

----------


## Heike1

Also bei uns gibt es am Heiligen Abend "Herings-Salat" er wird zu bereitet, wie ein Kartoffelsalat, doch es wird alles sehr klein geschnitten und dann kommt dort kleingeschnittener Salzhering dazu. Dazu werden Würstchen gegessen.
Alle Jahre passiert das Gleiche, ich verzichte auf das Würstchen und schlage beim Salat zu. Verstand und Vernuft werden ausgeschalten, dann jammere ich allen vor.... wie mir der Bauch weh tut.....
Als erste Hilfe gibt es ein Kräuter, den trinke ich nur, um zur fortgeschrittener Stunde mir noch mal einen Teller voll zuholen :Grin:  
Tschüß Heike

----------


## StarBuG

Ich trink zur Magenberuhigung nach dem vielen Weihnachtsessen mit meinen Eltern immer einen Malteser Aquavit, um mal ein bischen Schleichwerbung zu machen hihi

----------


## Teetante

*Hi zusammen! 
Da sich das Lachs-Rezept ohne weitere Diskussionen durchzusetzen scheint, werde ich wohl nach dem Essen an Schwiegervaters speziellen Schrank gehen und mal schauen, was er zur Magenberuhigung so da stehen hat. Obwohl schon Rentner, bekommt er zu Weihnachten immer noch die ein oder andere Flasche geschickt und wir helfen dann bei der Vernichtung!  
Wobei Lars dieses Jahr nichts trinken will, weil wir nach Essen und Bescherung noch Hamburg unsicher machen wollen und somit auf das Auto angewiesen sind. Das läuft in HH immer alles anders ab, als ich das von mir zuhause kenne. In HH ist man um spätestens 19.00 Uhr mit allem durch und der Abend dann ziemlich lang, vor allem mit dem TV-Programm des diesjährigen Hl. Abend's!!!  
Zieht es von Euch auch noch jemanden raus abends oder bleibt Ihr Weihnachten zuhause, wenn alles vorbei ist? 
Habe gestern schon mal in den Tiefen des www geschaut und einiges gefunden, wo man am 24.12. abends weggehen kann, da freuen wir uns schon richtig drauf. So lieb die (Schwieger-)Eltern auch sind, es ist mega anstrengend und manchmal recht nervig, so daß wir uns öfter mal eine Auszeit nehmen und alleine durch die Gegend düsen.  
Naja, am 1. Weihnachtstag geht es nach dem Frühstück (das ist da wirklich früh, so gegen 07.00 Uhr MORGENS!) wieder Richtung Heimat und mittags sind wir dann wieder bei uns zuhause, wo wir die Erholung einläuten!  
@ Micha! 
Wir machen am 25.12. gegen mittag mal kurz das Dach auf und winken, wenn wir an Wuppertal vorbeirauschen. Wie lange weilst Du denn bei Deinen Eltern und läßt Dich verwöhnen und betüddeln mit Gans und Malteser hinterher?  
Viele Grüße, Andrea   *

----------


## Claus

> *Zieht es von Euch auch noch jemanden raus abends oder bleibt Ihr Weihnachten zuhause, wenn alles vorbei ist?*

 Wir sitzen gemütlich rum und plauschen mit Eltern und Kindern und haben Spaß. Wahrscheinlich werden wir auch ein paar Runden Darten. Aber raus? Auf keinen Fall! :zd_help_4_movebig_cut:

----------


## Leonessa

Hallo Andrea! 
Da wir ja immer erst bei Stephans Familie feiern und dann bei meiner an Heilig Abend, ist es wenn "alles vorbei ist" schon so spät, dass man ins Bett kann oder ich nutze es aus, dass ich dort endlich mal wieder in ner Badewanne entspannen kann... :Schnarch:  
Liebe Grüße Julia

----------


## Patientenschubser

Hallo, 
also bei uns ist es schon sehr trationell, Wüstchen mit Kartoffel- & Ackersalat, wobei ich das LIEBE, aber wir haben auch schon andere Sachen probiert, muss sagen für Hl. Abend echt zuviel Streß, mittags kommen noch Freunde von uns um den Christbaum zu "loben".....
Dann warten aufs Christkind, Bescherung, Essen anschließend Zeit für die Kinder Spiele spielen und der Gleichen. An den anderen Tagen wird genug gegessen, deshalb haben wir uns vor ein paar Jahren entschlossen nur noch Wurst und Kartoffel-/ Feldsalat zu machen. So bleibt für uns doch mehr Zeit miteinander was zu tun.
Ab und an mag meine Frau noch in die Mitternachtsmesse gehen da unserer kath. Kirchenchor schon was ganz besonderes ist. Ich kann damit allerdings nichts anfangen  :eek!:   
Ich wünsche euch allen ein gesegnetes Weihnachtsfest und bloß kein Streß und rumgestreite. 
liebe grüßle vom Schubser

----------


## Monsti

Ond bei ons dahoim gibt's Mauldäschle!  :Grin:    Vorfreudiges Grüßle von Angie

----------


## Teetante

Nun isses ja bald wieder soweit, Weihnachten steht vor der Tür und damit auch wieder Festessen und Co. 
Bei uns gibt es dieses Jahr an Hl. Abend: 
Kartoffelsuppe mit geräuchertem Lachs als Vorspeise 
ganz viele verschiedene Antipasti mit Ciabatta (auch verschiedenste Sorten), dazu viel Rotwein  :Zunge raus:  zum Hauptgericht 
Käse und Obst als Dessert 
Lecker, freuen wir uns schon drauf.  
Bei meinen Schwiegereltern wird es Rinderfilet geben an dem einen Tag und Scampis an dem anderen Tag, auch sehr lecker und gerne genommen! 
Und bei Euch? 
Liebe Grüße, Andrea

----------


## lucy230279

ich denk mal es wird heilig abend wieder weißwurst geben :angry_10: bäähh, schüttel.. und am ersten feiertag evtl kaninchen bei oma..

----------


## Teetante

Bayrische Weißwurst mit süßem Senf oder wie macht Ihr das? 
Das ist auch nicht so mein Lieblingsgericht... Kann Dich also verstehen.... 
Dafür würde ich aber glatt das Karnickel bei Deiner Oma nehmen!  :yes_3_cut:

----------


## lucy230279

ja bayrische weißwurst mit süßem senf und sauerkraut...na da kann ich nur abnehmen..werd dann nur kartoffeln essen... :c_laugh:

----------


## Teetante

Naja, Würstchen an Hl. Abend hat ja in vielen Familien Tradition, so mit Kartoffelsalat. Aber ich muß das auch nicht unbedingt haben und erst recht keine Weißwürstchen... 
Magst Du denn das Kaninchen bei Deiner Oma? Sonst wird das ja eher ne Weihnachtsdiät bei Dir dieses Jahr....

----------


## lucy230279

ich ess ganz gern kaninchen, muss ich zugeben, auch wenn ich mal selber stolze besitzerin war (nein, das wurde nicht verspeist!! :Smiley: ) 
werd mich trotzdem zurückhalten  :Smiley:

----------


## Teetante

> werd mich trotzdem zurückhalten

 Wieso??  :bigeyes_2_blue5:

----------


## lucy230279

na abnehmen muss sein, bzw. über die feiertage wenigstens gewicht halten :Smiley:

----------


## Küken

Also ich koch traditionell an heilig abend, egal bei wem gefeiert wird... 
ich mach dieses Jahr nix großes... 
Feldsalat mit nüssen
Fleischvariationen auf Speckbohnen an Kartoffelallerlei
und danach zimtparfait oder so... 
lg küken

----------


## Teetante

@ Küken,  
das alles an Hl. Abend? Lecker schmatz, Zimtparfait, ich koooooomme!! 
Bei uns gibt es nun doch keine Antipasti, sondern Gulasch nach einem ganz besonderen Rezept, dazu ein französisches Landbrot und gebratenen Fenchel mit Weißwein. Sehr lecker! 
Gulasch satt, keine Vorspeise, evtl. Obst zum Dessert. Ist für meine Mum gut zum Vorbereiten und wir freuen uns alle drüber, weil es einfach superfantastisch schmeckt.  
LG; Andrea

----------


## Küken

Jo naja der Salat ist kein Act. 
Und fleisch anbraten ist auch keine Kunst. Hab jetzt Rinderfilet, Hirschfilet und ein bissi Rind bzw Schwein, weil manche in der Familie kein Rind mögen... 
Die Bohenn mach ich ganz normal, wickel sie in Speck und brat sie kurz an und kartoffelallerlei, bekommt jeder ne Kartoffel, ne Herzoginkartoffel und nen Kartoffelpuffer, fertig... also echt nix großes und gut vorzubereiten.  
lg küken

----------


## Teetante

@ Kücken,  
wie machste denn das Zimtparfait?  
LG, Andrea

----------


## kiki

.....bei uns gibt es zu heiligabend* chatka* (königskrabben)in ihrer ursprünglichen form ,sie werden in einem *riesen* *topf * mit fischfong und suppengemüse gekocht (hihi ..sieht irre aus wenn das riesen ding auf meinem herd steht) ,es gibt auch viel spass beim essen (14 leute)  jeder bekommt ein "lätzchen" um wenn diese riesen füße geknackt werden ,man gibt dazu verschiedene soßen ,danach gibt es dann *gambas* ,angebraten in zwiebel -petersilie-knobelauch und weiswein,......es ist jedesmal ein gaudi.. ausgepult und gegessen wird mit den fingern ,einen erlesenden *esmeralda* dazu und der abend verläuft in sehr guter stimmung.
allen ein frohes fest 
lg kiki

----------


## lucy230279

hallo kiki,
klint interessant aber ich kenn das alles nicht, was du da fett gedruckt hast.

----------


## kiki

hallo lucy,
....hm ,königskrabben gibt es in delikatesläden bestimmt in d,land auch (schau sie dir im google mal an ), gambas (garnellen) kennst du bestimmt, und  esmeralda ist ein weisswein ,ähnlich wie ein trockener rießling. 
liebe grüße zurück kiki

----------


## lucy230279

ääh, nee war mir bisher nicht bekannt, bin auch kein feinschmecker und zugegebenmaßen ein kostverächter.. :embarrassed_cut: 
aber danke für die aufklärung :laughter01:

----------


## kiki

hihi... das kann alles noch kommen  yes_3_cut hatte dies auch von mir behaubtet. 
lg kiki

----------


## kiki

:yes_3_cut:   
lg kiki

----------

